# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  ZVS induction heater

## andrewsweet4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJa7Yt0sp_k

Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες θα αναρτηθουν αυριο. Η κατασκευη βρισκεται ακομα σε δοκιμαστικο σταδιο, αλλα συντομα θα μπει σε κουτι και θα γινει <<πιο εμφανισιμη>> :Smile: 

EDIT:  Λοιπον! Η κατασκευη ονομαζεται induction heater και καταφερνει να θερμανει οτιδηποτε μεταλικο βρεθει στο πηνιο της σε πολυ λιγο χρονο επαγωγικα, χωρις επαφη. Αυτη τη στιγμη που πειραματιζομαι τροφοδοτω τον οδηγο ZVS απο εναν Μ/Τ 24βολτ/4Αμπερ, για ανορθωση χρησιμοποιω μια μεγαλη γεφυρα 25Α που βρισκεται μεσα στο κουτι αν φαινεται διπλα στον Μ/Τ και για εξομαλυνση εναν πυκνωτη 3300μF/63V που το γνωριζω πως ειναι πολυ μικρος για τα αμπερ που τραβαω απλα τωρα δεν ειχα αλλον προχειρο.. Το κυκλωμα του οδηγου χρησιμοποιει τα Power Mosfet IRFP250 για την οδηγηση του τελικου πηνιου και πολυ λιγα αλλα εξαρτηματα, οπως επισυναψε καποιος παρακατω και τον ευχαριστω. Ειναι αυτο:



Ειναι πολυ ευκολο και κατανοητο σαν "σχημα", κατι που το καθιστα πολυ ευκολο να το φτιαξει κανεις. Κανονικα το κυκλωμα προοριζεται για οδηγηση Μ/Τ Flyback για παραγωγη υψηλης τασης με μεγαλο ρευμα, αλλα κανει επισης και για την κατασκευη induction heater, απλα αφαιρωνατς τον Μ/Τ και χρησομοποιωντας τα 2 πρωτευοντα τυλιγματα του σαν το πηνιο του heater.

Δυστυχως δεν διαθετω παλμογραφο και πολυ φοβαμαι πως αν το παω στα ΤΕΙ να κανω ακριβεις μετρησεις θα με κοιτανε σαν εξωγειηνο και θα με διωξουν με τις κλοτσιες! Με απλο πολυμετρο σε κατασταση ηρεμιας (χωρις φορτιο στο πηνειο) μετραω ταση τροφοδοσιας 27,3Βολτ στα 2,7Αμπερ και με φορτιο (το κατσαβιδι του βιντεο μεσα στο πηνιο) μετραω περιπου 19,3Βολτ στα 6Αμπερ που οπως περιγραφεται και στο βιντεο μας δινει χοντρικα 116Watt ισχυως.

Αυτα τα ολιγα...Αν χρειαζεται καποιος περισσοτερες πληροφοριες ας ρωτησει παρακατω.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Τεοιου ειδους κατασκευες εργαζονται με υψηλα ρευματα και εαν χρησιμοποιηθει Μ/Τ Flyback και υψηλες τασεις, που αν δεν προσεξει κανεις μπορουν να σκοτωσουν! Δεν φερω καμια ευθυνη αν βρεθει κανεις στα θυμαρακια σας το λεω απο τωρα! :Lol:  :Tongue2:  :Biggrin: 

P.S. Το τραγουδι ειναι οντως το Head up high απο Firewind και τα σπαει! :Biggrin:

----------


## selectronic

Πολύ καλό! Για βάλε περισσότερες πληροφορίες please…

  Είδα κάτι σχετικά video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPd96...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oImRP...eature=related

  και σκεπτόμουν αν θα ήταν εύκολο να φτιάξεις κάτι σαν ταχυβραστήρα ας πούμε, με πηνίο αρκετά μεγάλο για να χωράει ένα μπρίκι του καφέ.

----------


## cloud_constructor

πωρωσης ! Νταξ με 115W ερυθροπυρωνετε το κατσαβιδι.. Πολυ εντυπωσιακο!

Ωραια.. το κοματι που παιζει απο πισω τι ειναι?

----------


## a.papadatos

Iron maiden νομιζω αλλα δεν ξερω πιο.

----------


## thelegr

Αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι οι θεοι οι Firewind! Φοβερη η κατασκεβουλα σου φιλε μου.... τωρα εγω αυτο που σκευτομαι ειναι πως μπορεις να το καταφερεις να διοχετευει την θερμοκρασια (ισως μεσω του αερα) για σκοπους preheating/desoldering (αναλογως την θερμοκρασια για την οποια δεν ξερουμε τιποτα προς το παρον).... Ισως με καποιο μεταλο σαν πυρηνα και ανεμιστηρα δυνατο απο πισω... Και παλι δεν ξερω τι μεταλο θα πρεπει να μπει οστε να καταφερει να κανει αμεση απαγωγη θερμοκρασιας με αποτελεσμα να θερμενει αποτελεσματικα τον αερα...

Οπως και να χει φιλε μου εχεις κανει ενα ωραίο μηχανιμα!

EDIT: ναι ειναι οι Firewind με τοHead Up High

----------


## spiroscfu

Να μερικές πληροφορίες  http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/indheat.html

----------


## aeonios

Μπράβο και για το πείραμα και για την metal heart που έχεις  :Smile:

----------


## andrewsweet4

Προσθεθηκαν περισσοτερες πληροφοριες στο αρχικο θεμα.  :Smile:

----------


## selectronic

Andrewsweet4 στο σχήμα που δίνεις η τροφοδοσία δεν είναι συμμετρική και αναφέρεις και μία μόνο γέφυρα, σωστά δεν τα λέω?
  Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι μόνο με συμμετρική τροφοδοσία μπορείς να φτιάξεις ZVS, μου ανοίγεις νέους ορίζοντες! :Biggrin:

----------


## navar

Τρομερόςςςςςςςςςς !!!!
ωραία κατασκευή , μπαίνει και στα δικά μου must για να το φτιάξω σύντομα !

----------


## andrewsweet4

selectronic το ZVS δεν χρειαζεται συμμετρικι τροφοδοσια μιας που λειτουργει σαν inverter. Απλα χειαζεσαι πολλα αμπερ για να το λειτουργησεις...

----------


## Hulk

Μπραβο Ανδρεα και απο εμενα, κατι τετοιο εχω και στη δουλεια μου (ετοιμο φυσικα) της SKF για να ζεστενουν ρουλεμαν οι μηχανικοι. Ειναι το πηνιο του 
οπως μια αμπεροτσημπιδα που ανοιγει και περνας απο μεσα του το καλωδιο, μονο που αυτο περνας το ρουλεμαν. Απο οτι εχω δει μια φορα να το 
δουλεουν κανει περιπου ενα λεπτο για να φτασει 100 βαθμους. Εχει ενα θερμοστοιχειο με μαγνητακι που το κολλας πανω σε αυτο που ζεστενει οποτε 
ξερει ποτε να κοψει την παροχη. Στα λεω αυτα σαν ιδεα για να μπορεις να το κανεις και καλυτερο με καποια προσθετα επιπλεον μιας και ακομα το εχεις
χωρις κουτι.

φιλικα Σαββας.

----------


## ikaros1978

ενδιαφερον Ανδρεα.Μπραβο.Να σε ρωτησω,αυτο το κυκλωμα που επισυναπτεις στο 1ο post ειναι ολο κι ολο το κυκλωμα? δεν εχει τιποτα αλλο?Οπως ειναι δηλαδη του βαζεις μια τροφοδοσια και δουλευει?

----------


## spiroscfu

Ναι αυτό είναι όλο βαγγέλη.

----------


## p.gabr

ανδρεα  πολλα πολλα συγχαρητηρια
κατι δεν καταλαβαινω στο σχεδιο
η αριστερη μεργια του πηνιου τροφοδοτειται απο τις δυο αντιστασεις 470ωμ 3w?????και πως περναει τοσο ρευμα??????

----------


## thelegr

Και η δεξια με τοσα ειναι αν ειδα καλα.... Αλλα εχω και αλλη μια απορια.... για να δουλεψει ενα τετοιο κυκλωμα θελει συνεχες η εναλλασομενο (που μου φαινεται και ποιο φυσιολογικο) στο πηνειο; Ρωταω γιατι, αν θελει εναλλασομενο δεν καταλαβαινω πως δημιουργει ταλαντωση στα gate των 2 φετ.... Ξερω, ρωταω ΤΙΣ ανοησιες αλλα τι να κανς πρεπει να μαθω κι εγω!

----------


## andrewsweet4

το κυκλωμα λειτουργει σαν inverter. Παιρνει στην εισοδο συνεχη ταση και βγαζει ημιτονοηδη στην εξοδο. το ρευμα παει στη μεσαια ληψη του πηνιου και γειωνεται εναλλαξ μεσω των μοσφετ. αρα το ρευμα παιρναει απτις αναφερομενες αντιστασεις μονο για να τροφοδοτει τα μοσφετ απο τα οποια περναει το περισσοτερο ρευμα, οι οποιεσ σημειωτεων στο δικο μου κυκλωμα ειναι 5 βαττ και δεν ζεστενονται καθολου!

----------


## thelegr

> το κυκλωμα λειτουργει σαν inverter. Παιρνει στην εισοδο συνεχη ταση και βγαζει ημιτονοηδη στην εξοδο. το ρευμα παει στη μεσαια ληψη του πηνιου και γειωνεται εναλλαξ μεσω των μοσφετ. αρα το ρευμα παιρναει απτις αναφερομενες αντιστασεις μονο για να τροφοδοτει τα μοσφετ απο τα οποια περναει το περισσοτερο ρευμα, οι οποιεσ σημειωτεων στο δικο μου κυκλωμα ειναι 5 βαττ και δεν ζεστενονται καθολου!



Και το παλμικο σημα στην προκειμενη περιπτωση πως δημιουργηται; Η Τροφοδωσια ειναι εναλλασομενο ρευμα;;; (λεω γω τωρα μιπως γινεται ετσι)

----------


## p.gabr

ok ανδρεα  λαθος μου νομισα πως το πηνιο του heater.ηταν το πανω 
μετα  το καταλαβα γιαυτο και η ερωτηση 
τωρα ναι ολα κατανοητα ευχαριστω

----------


## Thanos10

Μπραβο Ανδρεα αυτες οι κατασκευες ειναι η αδυναμια μου γενικα τα ηλεκτρονικα ισχυος ειχα φιαξει και εγω μια τετοια κατασκευη για εναν φιλο με ταση 220ν χωρις μετασχηματιστη.
Αλλα και αυτο με χαμηλη ταση ειναι πολυ καλο.

----------


## navar

γειά σου Θάνο !!!! (χαθήκαμε φίλε )
αν δεν είναι πρόβλημα , ρίξε και εσύ το σχεδιάκι σου εδώ με τα 220ν (ίσως είναι και πιό οικονομικό), μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε μάλλον θα καταφέρουμε να πάρουμε τις προφυλάξεις μας

----------


## Thanos10

Γεια σου Κωνσταντινε πραγματι χαθηκαμε αλλα παλι τα λεμε ναι θα το βρω και θα το ανεβασω ειναι ποιο ισχυρο το κατσαβιδι παραδειγμα θα το ελιωνε.

----------


## thelegr

Εχε καποιος την καλοσυνη να μου εξιγησει πως ακριβως δημιουργειται ο παλμος σε αυτο το κυκλωμα; η τροφοδωσια ειναι εναλλασομενη η συνεχες; γιατι αν ειναι συνεχες, ακουγεται λογικο μεσω των διοδων, απο την καθε πλευρα του πηνιου, να οδηγει αντιστοιχα τα φετ... αλλα και παλι, την συχγνωτητα πως την επιτυνχανει;;; Αν μπορουσε καποιος να μου εξιγησει, θα το εκτιμουσα δεοντως!

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## chip

παράλληλα με το πηνίο υπάρχει πυκνωτής που δμιουργεί συντονισμένο κύκλωμα.

----------


## thelegr

Δηλαδη η συχνοτητα κανονιζεται απο το δυκτιωμα πυκνωτη//πηνειου;

----------


## dovegroup

Πολύ καλό είναι μπράβο, ετσι για την ιστορία είχα φτιάξει κάτι παρόμοιο πρίν 20 χρόνια με μιά 4-400, αλλά οχι σε τόσο χαμηλή τάση και με μεγαλύτερα σε διάμετρο φυσικά πηνία (ήταν για μεγαλύτερα πραγματάκια). :Rolleyes:

----------


## navar

> και με μεγαλύτερα σε διάμετρο φυσικά πηνία (ήταν για μεγαλύτερα πραγματάκια).



θα με ενδιέφερε αυτήν η εκδοχή , ειδικά αν χωρούσε και ολόκληρη σούβλα ανάμεσα , ας πούμε κεμπάπ,κοκορέτσι κλπ κλπ

----------


## spiroscfu

Το κοκορέτσι ούτε κάν θα το ζεστάνει.

----------


## navar

> Το κοκορέτσι ούτε κάν θα το ζεστάνει.



μου γκρέμισες το όνειρο ...............

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

είναι και οικολογικό χωρείς κάρβουνα. :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## p.gabr

Για την ιστορια να αναφερω οτι
το 1978 ειχα δει ιατρικο μηχανημα διαθερμιας με ραδιοκυμματα
αυτο ειχε  λυχνια την θρυλικη 833α που δουλευε στους 11μηζ και εχωνες καπιο ακρο χερι ποδι δηλ μεσα στο πηνιο εξοδου
ηταν αυτοταλαντωτο και εβγαζε 1000w
αυτο μπορει να εκανε και για κοκορετσι
να και η υπεροχη αυτη τριοδος λυχνια

----------

ikaros1978 (05-07-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Πολύ καλό για κοκορέτσι *και για* κεμπαμπ, ακούς navar το όνειρο επανήλθε.

----------


## chip

δεν το έχω μελετήσει το κύκλωμα για να πω με σιγουριά οτι ταλαντώνει στη συχνότητα του LC όμως κανονικά έτσι πρέπει να γίνεται.

----------


## selectronic

Μπορείς να κάνεις κι άλλα ωραία με την 833A : http://www.stevehv.4hv.org/VTTC3.htm
  Κι αυτό μπορεί να «ψήσει»  :Tongue2:

----------


## sv4lqcnik

ποση καταναλωση μπορει να εχει το τοσο ωραιο inuction heater ; δλδ ποσο ρευμα της δεη τρωει;;
πειτε μου σας παρακαλω.

----------


## p.gabr

Νικο το αναφερει ο ανθρωπος 150 w υπολογισε
Γιαννη συγχαρητηρια για τις γνωσεις σου ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ
Και σπυρο τα παντα γινονται μην απελπιζεσαι μονο ρωτα
ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΕΒΑΛΕ ΣΕ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΛΟΓΗ ΜΟΥ  ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΤΡΟΠΕΛΕΚΙΑ????

----------


## dovegroup

> θα με ενδιέφερε αυτήν η εκδοχή , ειδικά αν χωρούσε και ολόκληρη σούβλα ανάμεσα , ας πούμε κεμπάπ,κοκορέτσι κλπ κλπ



Μμμμμ...Ξύλινη σούβλα και ενα μεγαλύτερο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων, περί το 1.5x0.5x0.5 μέτρα!!! :Lol: 
Magnetron & αν θές παίζεις και με (HMP) ΕΜΠ http://www.hokuto.co.jp/00eng/e5500_...orm_2m303.html
Τέσσερα τέτοια σε διάταξη με τα κατάλληλα cavity και ανακλαστήρες, το αρνί πάει μόνο του...πρόθυμο... :Lol:

----------


## navar

> το αρνί πάει μόνο του...πρόθυμο...



αχαχαχαχαχαχα ελεος ..... έλιωσα !
μπορεί να τρολάραμε άγρια στο ωραίο θέμα του παιδιού , μπορεί να φταίω γιατί το ξεκίνησα εγώ , αλλλα έχουν ακουστεί κορυφαίες ατάκες , σαν αυτήν του Ακη !!

----------


## pizza1993

Να σε ρωτησω Ανδρεα μπορεις να μου στηλεις τα στοιχεια του zvs driver σου?Επισης εγω με τον παλιο μου zvs εφτιαξα προχειρα ενα που τραβαει 12v 10A βγαζει καπνους η προκα αλλα δεν αναζοπυρωνετε..(ειναι και λεπτη)..Παιζει ρολο η διαμετρος του πηνιου γιατι εχω βαλει μεγαλο πηνιο?!Παντος με zvs απο οσο εψαξα μεχρι 400w μπορεις να φτιαξεις χωρις να εχεις προβλημα με τα mosfets..Υπαρχει περιπτωση με zvs induction heater να πετυχει κανεις τηξει μεταλλου?
Επισης τετοιες κατασκευες μονο μεταλλα 'ζεστενου' ή οτιδηποτε μπει μεσα στο πηνιο?

Μπραβο σου φοβερη κατασκευη!Καντο κιτ να ψηνεις καλαμακια σα μπαμ! :Biggrin:

----------


## navar

> Μπραβο σου φοβερη κατασκευη!Καντο κιτ να ψηνεις καλαμακια σα μπαμ!



μπράβο Αρη , αρχίζεις να πιάνεις το νόημα :P

----------


## pizza1993

ΔΕν κανω πλακα αμα ζεσταινει εκτος απο τα μεταλλα και τα υγρα θα ηταν ταμαμ.Βεβαια θα βγαινουν αγευστα αλλα αμα τα μαριναρεις σωστα θα ειναι σαν να τα εκανες στα καρβουνα!!
Απο θεωριτικης αποψεως πως επιτυγχανεται το ζεστεμα?Εγω σκεφτομουν μηπως το ηλεκτρομαγνητικο πεδιο στο πηνιο διεγειρει και αυξανει την κινιτικη ενεργεια των μοριων των μεταλλων με συνεπεια να αυξανετε η θερμικη ενεργεια τους που συνεπαγετε και αυξηση της θερμοκρασιας του!Εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## spiroscfu

ακριβώς άρη για αυτό ξέχνα το κεμπαμπ

----------


## sv4lqcnik

μεχρι ποση εσωτερικη διαμετρο πηνιου μπορουμε να οδηγησουμε με το κυκλωμα που υπαρχει στο πιο πανω ποσταρισμα και με τι διατομη πηνιοσυρματος ;; με την χαμηλη ταση παντα . 
θε με υποχρεωνατε αν μου λεγατε και αναλυση κατασκυης μαζεμενα σε ενα μερος με οδηγιες για τυχων τροποποιησεις γιαμεγαλυτερες in diameter coil.
τα Power Mosfet IRFP250 ειναι ευκολο να βρεθουν στις αγορες της Αθηνας η Θεσσαλονικης αν τυχη και δεν υπαρχουν στα τοπικα <<φαρμακεια>> ;; αντρικο εσυ τα βρηκες ευκολα;;

ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## andrewsweet4

Λοιποοοον... Σορρυ για την απουσια μου αλλα δεν ειχα ιντερνετ..

Φιλε sv4lqcnik η διαμετρος του πηνιου εξαρταται απο την ταση με την οποια τραφοδοτεις το κυκλωμα. οσο ανεβαζεις την ταση, αυξανεις τις στροφες στο πηνειο θερμανσεως, καθως επισης μπορεις να μεγαλωνεις και σταδιακα τη διαμετρο του. Οσο για τα IRFP250, ειναι αρκετα κοινα σε μεγαλα μαγαζια ηλεκτρονικων και μαλλον θα τα βρεις σχετικα ευκολα...Δεν ειναι βεβαια και πολυ κρισιμο το τι θα βαλεις, αρκει να αντεχει βολτ τουλαχιστον οσο 4 φορες τα βολτ τροφοδοσιας σου και να εχει πολυ χαμηλη RdsON καθως επισης να αντεχει και αρκετα αμπερ... Και ναι, με μια βολτα σε μαγαζι της θεσσαλονικης βρηκα τα παντα! Επισης ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ το πηνειο ΔΕΝ ειναι τυλιγμενο με πηνιοσυρμα γιτι περνανε αρκετ αμπερ απο μεσα του και δεν θα αντεχε... Το δικο μου ειναι 8+8 σπειρες απο πολυκλωνο καλωδιο 1mm και παλι μετα απο καποια δευτερολεπτα ζοριζεται πολυ και ζεστενεται... Κοιταξε αυτο το λινκ για βελτιωση του ηδη υπαρχοντος κυκλωματος: http://kaizerpowerelectronics.dk/hig...lyback-driver/ (για να ξεκινησεις μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις το εγχρωμο διαγραμμα που ανεβασα στο πρωτο ποστ, και μετα το τροποποιεις συμφωνα με τη σελιδα γι απερισσοτερη ισχυ)

----------


## andrewsweet4

Pizza1993, ακριβως ετσι λειτουργει και γιαυτο ζεστενει μονο μεταλλα... Στην ουσια το κατσαβιδι η κατασκευη "το βλεπει" σαν το πρωτευον τυλιγμα ενος μετασχηματιστη (το δευτερευον ειναι το ιδιο το πηνιο της κατασκευης) το οποιο ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενο, και μεσα στο οποιο δημιουργουνται μεγαλα ρευματα που κανουν τα ατομα να δονουνται και ετσι παραγεται θερμοτητα! Επισης φιλε  δοκιμασε με κατι πιο χοντρο γιατι εμενα με καρφιτσα δεν την ζεστενε καν και το κατσαβιδι που ειναι πιο χοντρο το κοκκινιζει....! Και καλλυτερα να ειναι απο ατσαλι οτι βαλεις μεσα...Επισης το πηνειο σου μην ειναι και τεραστιο ειδικα αν δεν τροφοδοτεις το κυκλωμα με πολα βολτ... μια διαμετρος των 2-3,5 ποντων νομιζω ειναι επαρκης...οχι και πολυ παραπανω!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Μπράβο ανδρέα αναλυτικότατος.

----------


## chip

και υγρά ζεσταίνει... εμεσα.... Ζεσταίνει τη μεταλική κατσαρόλα και βράζει το νερό.
Άλλωστε υπάρχουν και κουζίνες που είναι με επαγωγικά μάτια.

----------


## thelegr

Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται: Induction Heater 3KW

μερος 1ο
μερος 2ο
μερος 3ο
μερος 4ο
μερος 5ο
μερος 5ο Α
μερος 6ο
μερος 7ο
μερος 8ο
μερος 9ο
μερος 10ο
μερος 11ο

Βιντεο:

----------


## pizza1993

Εγω του εβαλα 4-5εκ. διαμετρο πηνιο με χοντρο μονομενο καλωδιο ~6awg(3χιλ διαμετρο) και δεν καταλαβαινει μια.Απο τροφοδοσια του δινω 12volt για την ωρα και τραβαει γυρω στα 10Α οποτε τα mosfets αρχιζουν και ζεσταινονται μετα απο κανα δυλεπτο.Σιγα σιγα θα του αυξησω τα volt..Τα μοσφετ τα εχω σε δυο μεγαλες ψυχτρες και εναν ανεμηστηρα να τα ψηχει.ΑΠο πυκνωτη ποσα μF ειναι ο δικος σου?Αυτο που λες για το μεγεθος μου ακουγετε λογικο γιατι δεν μπορει να εχω το καρφι μεσα 5 λεπτα να καπνιζει να ζεματαει και να μην μωβιζει καν.Παντος θα μικρινω λιγο την διαμετρο του πηνιου και θα ενημερωσω!

edit:Το πηνιο ειναι 7+7 σπειρες!

----------


## navar

αλήθεια το παλικάρι που λιώνει το αλουμίνιο , απο τί υλικό έχει φτιάξει τις σποίρες ?
μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο στο μισό εκατοστό ένα μέταλο να λιώνει πιάνοντας ποιος ξέρει τί θερμοκρασία και οι σποίρες να μήν λιώνουν και αυτές μαζί !!!

----------


## dionisis92

οι σπειρες στο παραπανω βιντεο δεν ειναι απο συμπαγεσ καλωδιο αλλα ειναι χαλκοσωληνας που διαρεετε  απο νερο και ετσι ψυχετε και δεν λιωνει απο τισ υψυλεσ θερμοκρασιες

----------


## navar

αρα καλά μου φάνηκαν σαν τα pipes απο τα συστήματα ψύξης τον υπολογιστών η σαν τα σωληνάκια απο τα ψυγεία !

----------


## sv4lqcnik

ευχαριστω αντρικο 
παντως παληκαρια αυτο ειναι μια καλη εφευρεση που την θυμηθηκε και την ανεβασε ο αντρικος μολις βρω μερικα περισευουμενα ευρω θα σας ενημερωσο γα το αν στεκει αυτο που σκευτηκα προς το παρον λιγη αγωνια οπως εχω και εγω αλωστε δεν το κρυβω αλλα ελειψη χρηματων σταση πειραματων και δημιουργικων ιδεων. και μολις μου κατσει καλα και λειτουργικα αυτο που εχω κατα νου πρωτα θα σου στειλω πμ και μετα θα ανεβασω αναλυση υπομονη. ερε και να ειχα μια δουλεια μονιμη για τα βασικα.....

----------


## pizza1993

Ποπο μας αφηνεις σε αγωνια!Εγω σκεφτηκα το εξης,αντι να περνας το χειρινο σε ξυλακια για να φτιαξεις τα σουβλακια τα περνας σε προκες(προσοχη μην ειναι σκουριασμενες) και τα ψηνεις στο απσε σβησε!

----------


## sv4lqcnik

τα σουβλακια προορισμος τους ειναι να ψηνωνται η σε καρβουνο η κοντα σε πυρακτομενη αντισταση αλιως νοστιμια μηδεν για αυτα ας κανει κανενας αλος καποια πατεντα . παντως για αυτο που εχω στο μυαλο μου αν ειναι τελικα λειτουργικο πιστεψτεμε θα το μαθετε απο πρωτο χερι μονο να ειναι ουδεν τελικα κρυπτον υπο το φως του ηλιου ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## street

πάρα πολύ κατασκευή μπράβο  :Smile:   κάπως έτσι δεν δουλεύουν  και οι επαγωγικές εστίες με το ανάλογα  μαγνητικά κατσαρολικά  η κάνω λάθος ?  βασικά τα κολλητήρια τα πιστόλια  με το μετασχηματιστή πάνω κάτω στην ίδια νοοτροπία είναι , το weller το  100 η το 250 βατ έχουν επαγωγική θέρμανση της μύτης βραχυκυκλώνοντας το  δευτερεύων του μσ που είναι πολύ χοντρό και έχει 1-2 άντε 3 σπείρες  τυλίγματος , μια ιδέα είναι να πάρεις μια μπανιέρα κόλλησης μικρή και να  τυλίξεις γύρο απ το ποτήρι το πηνίο και βουαλα ... επαγωγική μπανιερά  χε χε , φυσικά να είναι μαγνητικό το ποτήρι ... δεν κατάλαβα πως  ρυθμίζετε η θερμοκρασία  χοντρικά ,  μεσώ της τάσης η μεσώ του πυκνωτή ?

----------


## antonopoulos

Μπράβο πολύ ωραία κατασκευή..θα την ξεκινήσω και εγώ σιγά σιγά....φέρε την στα ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος στο εργαστήριο για παραπάνω μετρήσεις θα σε αφήσουν...

----------


## andrewsweet4

Φιλε Αγγελε εισαι και εσυ ηλεκτρονικος στο ΤΕΙ Θεσσαλονικης?

EDIT: Η πατρα που φαινεται στο προφιλ μου ειναι τοπος καταγωγης και οχι διαμονης...σπουδαζω ηλεκτρονικος στη θεσσαλονικη. συγνωμη για το μπερδεμα.θα το αλλαξω

----------


## Sotos112233

> Να μερικές πληροφορίες http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/indheat.html
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21548



Πολλοί πυκνωτές παράλληλα οι οποίοι θα δίνουν όλοι μαζί ~1μF >500V ή πρέπει να έχει ο καθένας τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά??? Μπορώ να του συνδέσω και παράλληλα και σε σειρά???

----------


## Takiss

Στο κύκλωμα που έχει επισυνάψει ο spiroscfu, (#6) η αντιστάσεις 470Ω είναι οριακά στα 2W που αναγράφετε και για τροφοδοσία μέχρι 30V. Aν κάποιος τροφοδοτήσει μέχρι  40V θέλει  3W.

----------


## spyropap

Παρ όλη την χαλαρή καλοκαιρινή διάθεση ήθελα να κάνω κάποια ηλ. κατασκευή γιατί οι συνήθειες δύσκολα αλλάζουν.
Και επειδή είχα από καιρό αγοράσει τα εξαρτήματα και τα είχα παρατημένα επάνω στον σκονισμένο πάγκο μου είπα να κάνω κάτι εύκολο που είδα εδώ παραπάνω (το κύκλωμα που ανέβασε ο Ανδρέας στο #1).

Έφτιαξα στο παρελθόν αρκετές κατασκευές με μόσφετ αλλά όλες ήταν οδηγούμενες από IC.
Πάντα μου άρεσαν τα κυκλώματα με συμμετρία, ποτέ όμως δεν είχα φτιάξει ένα τέτοιο αυτοταλάντωτο.
Ξεκίνησα με την ιδέα το κύκλωμα να δίνει έξοδο σε διπλό πηνίο τυλιγμένο επάνω σε σωλήνα μπαμπού (χοντρό καλάμι) ώστε να μπορώ να ψήσω μέσα σε αυτό εάν τα κατάφερνα –πιπεριές, καρότα κλπ. Έκανα πάλι όνειρα θερινής νυκτός.. 

Η απλή κατασκευή induction heater που παρουσιάστηκε παραπάνω φτιάχτηκε εύκολα δίχως πλακέτα σε 40 λεπτά.
Οι διαφορές στα υλικά είναι στις αντιστάσεις και στις διόδους που χρησιμοποίησα επειδή δεν βρήκα άλλες στο μαγαζί που πήγα.
Αντί για τις UF4007 έβαλα τις ΒΥ26Ε που είναι κατάλληλες και αντί για τις 470Ω έβαλα 560Ω 2W.
Αντί για μοσφετ IRF260 έβαλα τα 460 που είχα.

Στην αρχή δοκίμασα με το κύκλωμα με το πηνίο(1) τηλεόρασης που φαίνεται στην φωτο1 και χάρηκα που λειτουργούσε.
Έπειτα το σύνδεσα με το διπλό πηνίο(2) που τύλιξα επάνω στο μπαμπού με περίπου 20 στροφές σύρματος 1χιλιοστού.
Αυτή η δοκιμή ήταν αποτυχημένη. Το κύκλωμα δεν ταλάντωνε. Σκέφτηκα ότι μάλλον συμβαίνει αυτό επειδή λείπει ο πυρήνας.
Έτσι έβαλα για σιδεροπυρήνα μέσα στο πηνίο ένα σχεδόν εφαρμοστό μέταλλο. Πάλι δεν λειτουργούσε. Φτου..

Σκέφτηκα πως το πηνίο που τύλιξα δεν ήταν κατάλληλο όπως αυτό της τηλεόρασης που δούλευε σωστά. 
Είχα βάλει πολλές στροφές; Μάλλον περισσότερες απ ότι προτείνει το αρχικό κύκλωμα, αντί για 6+6 έβαλα 10+10 για να καλύψω το μήκος του μπαμπού. Ότι και εάν έκανα με το πηνίο(2) δεν λειτουργούσε.

Όχι δεν το βάζω κάτω, είχα κάπου σε κούτα μετασχηματιστή υψηλής τάσης από παλαιά τβ. Λέω ας φτιάξω με αυτό μια γεννήτρια υψηλής τάσης.
Όπως φαίνεται το πηνίο(3) είναι σαν αυτό που δείχνει το σχέδιο. Ούτε και αυτό λειτούργησε σωστά, δεν έβγαλε βολταϊκό τόξο..
Άρχισα να τα παίρνω με αυτό το κύκλωμα. Τι να συμβαίνει και δεν έχει απόδοση; Το συχνόμετρο έδειχνε ότι λειτουργούσε με 23Khz.

Άρχισα να σκέφτομαι γιατί δεν βγάζει ισχυρή έξοδο αφού η τροφοδοσία ήταν υπεραρκετή με 13V αλλά και 18V 10A.
Δεν το κατάλαβα, δοκίμασα και τα πηνία(4) και τον μ/τ (5) με ίδια αποτελέσματα, λειτουργία δίχως ισχυρή έξοδο ικανή για κάποιο αποτέλεσμα.

Όχι δεν το βάζω κάτω, πιθανόν κανένα από τα πηνία που δοκίμασα να μην είναι κατάλληλο. 
Για να φτιάξω λέω ένα ακόμα πηνίο σε τορροειδή μ/τ που δεν με έχουν απογοητεύσει μέχρι τώρα.

Επιτέλους το τελευταίο πηνίο είχε μια έξοδο που μέτρησα ως DC 250V δίχως φορτίο με την χρήση διόδου BY26E καθώς το πολύμετρο δεν μπορούσε να μετρήσει AC σε συχνότητα 23.8 Khz
Με την λάμπα 40W να ανάβει η έξοδος έγραφε 220V και με το συχνόμετρο συνδεδεμένο η τάση έπεφτε στα 155V.
Με τροφοδοσία 13V x 1.4A η κατανάλωση ήταν 18W.

Λοιπόν τι έκανα; Για άλλο ξεκίνησα και άλλο έφτιαξα. Αντί για induction heater έφτιαξα ένα inverter που δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει πολλά βατ. Πρέπει να είμαι ευχαριστημένος με αυτήν την κατασκευή;

Τα μοσφετ IRF460 θεωρητικά μπορούν να αποδώσουν VDSS 500V, ID(cont) 21A, RDS(on) 0.27W στο κύκλωμα αυτό δεν λειτούργησαν έτσι.
Έβαλα τα IRF460 γιατί τα είχα χρησιμοποιήσει στο παρελθόν για οδήγηση μικρού tesla coil και σκέφτηκα να μην αγοράσω άλλα αφού και αυτά είναι ικανά για την εφαρμογή.

Που έχω λάθος; Έχει φτιάξει κανείς αυτό το κύκλωμα να λειτουργεί με επιτυχία ως induction heater;
Εάν ναι μπορεί να ανεβάσει φωτο με το πηνίο που χρησιμοποίησε σε λειτουργία; Τι κατανάλωση πρέπει να έχει αυτό το κύκλωμα;

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23444Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23445Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23446Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23447Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23448

----------


## valis

Απο την φωτογραφία πρέπει να βγαινει ακρη. Για το πηνιο εχω χρησιμοποιησει χαλκοσωληνα 1/4" 
Οι πυκνωτες είναι απο 1μF ο καθένας. Η αυτεπαγωγή σειράς είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη απο αυτην του πηνίου λειτουργείας

----------


## spyropap

Εντάξει συνονόματε το δικό σου δούλεψε. Έβαλα κι εγώ δύο πυκνωτές με συνολική χωρητικότητα 2.5μF και είδα που δούλευε στην μισή συχνότητα λειτουργίας δηλαδή στα 12.5 Khz. Πάλι λειτουργούσε ποτέ όμως σαν induction heater.

«Η αυτεπαγωγή σειράς είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν του πηνίου λειτουργείας»
Από ότι βλέπω έχεις βάλει σε σειρά 3 διαφορετικά ballast. Πως κι έτσι; Δεν λειτουργεί δίχως αυτά;
Και τι κατανάλωση έχει το δικό σου για το αποτέλεσμα της φωτο;

----------


## valis

Το πηνίο "λειτουργίας" που χρησιμοποιεις τι χαρακτηριστικα έχει ? το δικό μου είναι 6 σπείρες με 5cm διάμετρο και επαγωγη γυρω στο 1.5 μh
Τα ballast δεν τα υπολόγισα αλλα πρέπει να ειναι στην περιοχή mh. Το τριτο με τον πράσινο πυρηνα το έβαλα για να αποφυγω την μεσαία λήψη
Στην φάση της φωτογραφίας, αν θυμαμαι καλά γιατι το εφτιαξα 2 χρόνια πριν, απο 24V τραβούσε γυρω στα 5 με 7 Α με το σιδερένιο σωλήνα μεσα στο πηνίο.
Με zvs δυσκολα πας παραπάνω, αυτα που τραβανε kw έιναι με αλλη διαταξη.

----------


## spyropap

Μπράβο Σπυρίδωνα. Αυτό ήταν. Το φίλτρο τροφοδοσίας (ballast).
Με ενθουσίασε τόσο αυτό το τυποποιημένο φίλτρο τροφοδοσίας της tyco που βρήκα και έβαλα 
που δεν μου πέρασε από το μυαλό πως ήταν μικρό για να το αλλάξω..
Και τώρα που είδα το δικό σου φαρδύτερο πηνίο θέρμανσης να λειτουργεί, βάζω μπρος να τυλίξω 
κι εγώ χαλκοσωλήνα. Όταν θα ετοιμάσω τραπέζι με ψημένους γαύρους/σαρδέλες θα ανεβάσω νέες φωτο.

----------

andrewsweet4 (22-09-11)

----------


## leosedf

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι χρειάζεται περισσότερους πυκνωτές, 10 η 16 π.χ. Κάπως έτσι θα το κάνω κι εγώ σύμφωνα με αυτό το σχέδιο που είναι foolproof.

Έφτιαξα και ένα πηνίο χωρίς ψύξη αρχικά για να παίξω και μετά θα βάλω και μπάρες χαλκού.

----------


## valis

> Έφτιαξα και ένα πηνίο χωρίς ψύξη αρχικά για να παίξω και μετά θα βάλω και μπάρες χαλκού.



Με zvs δεν πας και πολυ ψηλα σε επιπεδα ισχύος, οποτε δεν θα χρειαστεις ψυξη με τοσο μεγάλο πηνίο.
Οι πυκνωτές ομως ζεσταινονται σιγουρα.
Για πιο μεγαλες ισχεις χρησιμοποιείται κυκλωμα LCLR σε half ή full bridge.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

> Με zvs δεν πας και πολυ ψηλα σε επιπεδα ισχύος, οποτε δεν θα χρειαστεις ψυξη με τοσο μεγάλο πηνίο.
> Οι πυκνωτές ομως ζεσταινονται σιγουρα.
> Για πιο μεγαλες ισχεις χρησιμοποιείται κυκλωμα LCLR σε half ή full bridge.




υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο για 1-2 KW

----------


## valis

> υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο για 1-2 KW



Ριξε μια ματια στο http://4hv.org/   πιθανόν να βρείς πλήρες σχέδιο, αλλα θα βρεις σίγουρα παρα πολλες χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.

----------


## spyropap

Να πάρε και τα σχέδια
http://inductionheatertutorial.com/

----------


## thelegr

Γεια σας και παλι (μιας που ειχα χαθει τελειως) και επανερχομαι με μια ερωτηση... Μπορει το βασικο σχεδιο της παρουσιασης να υλοποιηθει με STW30N20 η STP30Ν20; Χαρακτιρηστικα αναφερω: RDSon max: 0.75mOhm, Vdss: 200v, ID : 30A, Package: STW30N20-> TO247, STP30Ν20-> TO220, DATASHEET: Εδω

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Από θέμα RF/παρεμβολών/1η,2η 3η αρμονική το έχει κοιτάξει κανείς? Η μέχρι να ζεστάνω το καρφί δεν θα βλέπει τηλεόραση κανείς στη γειτονιά?  :Rolleyes:

----------

